# USB Funkmaus funktioniert nicht bei Einschalten Win XP home



## plc_tippser (13 November 2004)

Hi,

ich nutze die Chance, dieses Forum zu entjungfern.

Ich habe ein fast neues Notebook mit einer USB Funkmaus für Laptops.
Immer wenn ich das Notebook einschalte, muss ich erst einmal den Empfänger aus dem USB-Port ziehen, 2s warten und wieder einstecken, bevor die Maus funktioniert. Wenn ich das OS neu starte, ist das Problem nicht.  

Was kann das sein?

pt


----------



## SPS Markus (13 November 2004)

@plc_tippser,

hatte ähnlichhe Probleme. Is dein BIOS aktuell? Ein Update hat bei mir geholfen.

Markus


----------



## Limbo (13 November 2004)

Wird mit der Initialisierung zu tun haben.
Die wird wohl nur erkannt, wenn das BIOS geladen, oder BS hochgefahren ist. 
Wo ist das Problem wenn Du es weist?
Also erst PC starten, dann USB-Maus anschließen. Zum Transport nimmst Du den Stick ja sowiso ab.

Limbo


----------



## plc_tippser (15 November 2004)

Limbo schrieb:
			
		

> Wird mit der Initialisierung zu tun haben.
> Die wird wohl nur erkannt, wenn das BIOS geladen, oder BS hochgefahren ist.
> Wo ist das Problem wenn Du es weist?
> Also erst PC starten, dann USB-Maus anschließen. Zum Transport nimmst Du den Stick ja sowiso ab.
> ...



Ich möchte aber das Ding nicht immer ziehen und wieder stecken müssen (). Dafür ist das ja nicht gedacht. Klar zum Transport ziehe ich sowieso alles raus damit nichts abbricht.

Außerdem sollen auch unbedarfte Leute ohne Probleme damit arbeiten können.

Mit dem BIOS, keine Ahnung. Ich kann ja mal gucken ob es da etwas neueres für gibt.

pt


----------

